# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box جــديــد Medusa Box v1.7.9

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.7.9 is out! 
Added support for LG E425, LG E425F, LG E425G, LG P710, LG P712, LG P713, LG P714, LG P716!   Medusa Box v1.7.9 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *LG E425* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E425F* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E425G* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P710* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P712* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P713* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P714* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P716* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Repair files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box - one solution to all your needs in mobile's servicing. Stay on the cutting edge with Medusa, follow the news!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

